# Japan?s Women?s Institute Demolishes UN Video Game Ban Proposal



## Toph (Mar 3, 2016)

> The Japan Women’s Institute of Contemporary Media Culture has issued a response to the UN proposals about banning certain media. In it, they detail their disagreement with the idea, feeling it would only harm women more.
> 
> Ah, the UN, what an amusement you are. A shining example of what bureaucracy can become when given enough of someone else’s money; an inept mess that’s all talk and no show. The UN is the pinnacle of “feel-good” movements, throwing proposals left and right, whilst implementing precisely none of them. They hardly stop to consider the ramifications of what such proposals would do before they’re already focusing on the next big thing.
> 
> ...



Japan's Women's Institution, now there's some smart women, apparently. Instead of oppressing and whining they focus on  genuine real world problems.

Are you for the ridiculous ban proposal or against it, and what are your thoughts on the response it got from the JWI?


----------



## Toph (Mar 3, 2016)

Whoops, wrong section. Mods, could you please move this topic to the Arcade section?

Mucho thanks.


----------



## Gino (Mar 3, 2016)

Heard about this earlier that ownage.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2016)

it “does not threaten the rights of real people; therefore, it is meaningless”

As we discussed in the article, fiction is just that – fiction. It doesn’t really occur, and it’s been proven to have little impact on the way we act in real life.

A round of applause, please.


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------



## Divell (May 25, 2016)

Post Image of Zemo blowing up UN.


----------



## Lance (Jun 11, 2016)

Brilliant. Finally some proper brains at work.


----------

